# Show Brag for Shropshire 2011



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Hello peeps just a quick update on how well my girls did at their first show of the year.

Mona had a red card day doing extremely well and surpassing herself winning her 1st Grand certificate and also getting BOB and winning her 3 side classes of which 2 had 10 entries or more and then to cap off a great day for her she won BOV.

Willow her kitten won her class and bob but she was the only entrant.

Porsha my new blue girl won her open class against one other in kitten class.

I am now looking forward to the next few shows 

Congrats to other winners who did well at any shows over the weekend


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well done Alan and Mona :thumbup::thumbup: an excellent start to the year for you and your other kitties too.


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Well done Alan! A well deserved success! :thumbup:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

That's a fabulous start to the year :thumbup: Congratulations to you and your beautiful kitties :001_wub:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

:thumbup:..well done


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I was waiting for you to come online. Saw the results on cat planet.

A huge WELDONE to Mona.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Very well done to your cats. You must be delighted


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

i was at that show, with a birman..the one that kept having hissing fits at the judges..

what cats do you have?


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

aww well done alan xx :thumbup:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

That is not a prefix owned by someone. It's a GGCF issued prefix, they change once a year it's for people to register their cats with the GCCF if they have no prefix of their own.

Really sorry to hear about what happened to your boy.


----------



## CATastrophe (May 7, 2009)

Sorry Biawhiska, I didnt realise it was a GCCF prefix! So is there any way to check with the GCCF?

Apologies to Alan for highjacking his good news!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I guess all you can do is Email the GCCF office and see if they can check whether your cat was registered or not. They must have a database of cats registered I would assume.


----------

